# OHV Tecumseh for MTD



## WisconsinDave

Does anyone have any idea when MTD first switched to Tecumseh OHV engines for snowblowers?


I found a MTD 12/33 with an OHV Tecumseh Snow King engine, about a year ago, and can't find any info on it. 

The machine runs great, clears a 130 yard long driveway surprisingly quickly, and is in mint shape.


Thanks,


----------



## 94EG8

'88 I believe. Some pictures of the engine and machine would help a lot in identifying at least roughly what year it is.


----------



## Shryp

94EG8 said:


> '88 I believe. Some pictures of the engine and machine would help a lot in identifying at least roughly what year it is.


I don't think Tecumseh was making OHV engines in 1988...


----------



## 43128

they were, tecumseh has been making engines since the early 70s for the sears suburban tractors. those were the horizontal ohv engines with the troublesome electronic ignition(just try finding one, another reason to hate tecumseh). they were some of the better engine they made


----------



## 43128

hard to find and expensive when you find one


----------



## NorcoAl

I have a 1989 Craftsman 32in snowblower equipped with a 12hp OHV Tecumseh.

Engine code is OHSK 120

Will post a picture later today for reference.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello al, welcome to *SBF*, how about a pic of your machine and he motor


----------



## AriensPro1128

The Tecumseh OHV serivce manual was copyrighted i n 1998.


----------



## 94EG8

Shryp said:


> I don't think Tecumseh was making OHV engines in 1988...


They were. '88 and some '89s had issues with over advanced cam timing, they would kick back something awful. Guys used to break their wrists. I know of one individual the ended up with a broken jaw. I believe those were the first of the OHV Snow King engines.


----------



## NorcoAl

Here are a few pictures of my late 80's OHV 12hp Tecumseh.



















It's on this beast ... 









Like 94EG8 says it kicks back hard with the recoil but works awesome otherwise.


----------



## 94EG8

NorcoAl said:


> Like 94EG8 says it kicks back hard with the recoil but works awesome otherwise.


You can fix that btw, you have to take the sump over off, pull the came and reinstall it so it's retarded one tooth. That was believe it or not the official fix from Tecumseh, I have the service bulletin here somewhere.


----------



## NorcoAl

94EG8 said:


> You can fix that btw, you have to take the sump over off, pull the came and reinstall it so it's retarded one tooth. That was believe it or not the official fix from Tecumseh, I have the service bulletin here somewhere.


I'd love to see a copy of that bulletin if possible.


----------



## Grunt

Hello and welcome to the forum NorcoAl. Another kick back possibility would be the valves need to be adjusted. All the info is in the service manual below and the valve clearances should be set to .004 thousandths.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


----------



## NorcoAl

Grunt said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum NorcoAl. Another kick back possibility would be the valves need to be adjusted. All the info is in the service manual below and the valve clearances should be set to .004 thousandths.
> 
> http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


Thanks Grunt! I always keep the valves at .004, I usually check the lash every season.


----------



## Grunt

I have had good success with slowly pulling the recoil until I feel compression, let the rope rewind and then give a good hard pull and repeat as necessary. This seems to lessen the kick back when at the top of the compression stroke. It is worth a try.


----------



## WisconsinDave

Thanks Grunt, for posting that PDF manual, and thanks to all that responded!


----------

